# Goderich God Rich House



## jerm IX (Sep 25, 2012)

Welcome to the Holocaust Abortion Tour, please keep your hands and feet inside the vehicle at all times. 

The full story of the tour and it's given name and extensive documentation of four of the houses explored during this 16 hour extravaganza can be found here...

http://jermalism.blogspot.ca/2012/09/abandonment-issues-holocaust-abortion.html





The Holocaust Abortion Tour (East Meets West 2) by jerm IX, on Flickr




jerm IV by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_5076 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_5057 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_5134 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_5288 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_5382 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_5344 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_5353 by jerm IX, on Flickr


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 25, 2012)

WOW Very very nice!


----------



## Munchh (Sep 25, 2012)

The context of your title for the thread is that of Pro-life groups in the US attempting to compare abortion with 'The Holocaust'. The meaning of which is entirely different to most observers.

I've no doubt that you came by this title exactly in the way you describe in your blog and that it is therefore innocent in essence on your part.

I fear however, that as feelings run very high worldwide, your title may not be seen by all as entirely appropriate for what is otherwise an interesting and well photographed road trip.

Well done and thank you but please, reconsider the title. No one finds the word 'Holocaust' in it's historical context amusing and as your trip clearly was, I think you might regret this.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 25, 2012)

The title of this piece is certainly not nice and shows just how out of touch some people (who should know better) really are. Neither clever nor funny and good photographic technique is no excuse for the somewhat cliched and boring images!


----------



## krela (Sep 25, 2012)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> The title of this piece is certainly not nice and shows just how out of touch some people (who should know better) really are. Neither clever nor funny and good photographic technique is no excuse for the somewhat cliched and boring images!



But hey, at least they contribute something other than waffle to the site, tone down the criticism please.

I also am not keen on the name, each to their own I suppose!


----------



## Priority 7 (Sep 25, 2012)

Krela you beat me to it, I always look forward to your reports Jerm and one day I am sure I will explore your side of the pond however title is a little misguided and these reports are more holocaust related:

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=20769[/ame]

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=20766[/ame]


Still nice set all the same


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 25, 2012)

*Some crackin pics there...*


----------



## Munchh (Sep 25, 2012)

Which is why I kept it polite and reasonable and only expressed my opinion Krela. I also thanked him for the content which I enjoyed and merely suggested looking again at the title.


EDIT: Deleted some of the text. I don't need to say it having re-read my original post which is fine as is.


----------



## krela (Sep 25, 2012)

Munchh said:


> I note you have not quoted me and therefore assume that your comment is not directed my way.



Not at all.


----------



## chizyramone (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow!!

Excellent (as usual) blog Jerm.

Title threw me at first........

Looking forward to the next blog installment

Keep 'em coming fella


----------



## freespirits (Sep 25, 2012)

very nice pics dude


----------



## John_D (Sep 25, 2012)

Great pics, shame about the title of the thread.


----------



## Bones out (Sep 25, 2012)

Picture 2 , it is, isnt it... Its Neil circa 1982 having a negative reality inversion. ( older members only ) 

Nice shots there...... Cheers.

PS Your blog has some seriously nice pictures as well!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 26, 2012)

That was different,great pics.


----------



## jerm IX (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks (almost) everyone. Really nice to hear that some of you are diggin' my goodies.

I just added this lil' addition to the blog post to address the issue of the title. It won't please everyone, but at least it states the reasoning clearly...

I would be re-missed not to add that some quick research later revealed that the Holocaust Abortion billboard could be attributed to an American based Pro-Life group and their misguided attempt to somehow equate abortions to the holocaust. I do not support this argument, or this cause. For the record, I am pro-choice. The title of the tour was decided on unanimously by all four explorers participating, for the simple reason that it had an impact on the day from a comedic perspective. I've received some negative feedback about the title, and if it offends you, I'm sorry. But no, not sorry enough to change it.


----------



## GEMTX (Sep 27, 2012)

2 bee or knot 2 bee............


----------



## nelly (Sep 27, 2012)

krela said:


> But hey, at least they contribute something other than waffle to the site, tone down the criticism please.
> 
> I also am not keen on the name, each to their own I suppose!



Nooooo, are you serious, has the day come when we are going to be told that we are not allowed to voice our opinion??

Well I'll voice mine now

I looked at the photos and I personally think that 1,2,6,7,9 are valid photos for a report, number 2 is great and I can see the time and effort that has gone into it.

As for the wasps, the nail through the wood, the book and the weaving then they could have been taken in my shed, so the irrelevant photos make up half of the report.

This aside then if people have an opinion of the words "Holocaust" or "Abortion" then surely they should be allowed to say so. There was no rudeness in the replies concerning this, the title was obviously chosen to get a response, it got one!!! So why the ban on free speech???

A sad day for DP!!!!


----------



## krela (Sep 27, 2012)

nelly said:


> Nooooo, are you serious, has the day come when we are going to be told that we are not allowed to voice our opinion??
> 
> Well I'll voice mine now
> 
> ...



Free speech is a myth, so playing that card is pointless. Free speech on the internet comes with your ability to create your own website where you can say whatever you want and even that has legal limitations. On this website, constructive criticism is generally welcomed (by most people), but taking a personal pop at someone and adding nothing of use is not. I felt that the post I was referring to crossed this line in both tone and content, and it's not the first time I've noticed it recently. Phrases like 'should know better' and 'no excuse' are personal in nature and wholly unnecessary.

Maybe I should have dealt with it via PM, but hey, I'm human too.


----------



## nelly (Sep 27, 2012)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> The title of this piece is certainly not nice and shows just how out of touch some people (who should know better) really are. Neither clever nor funny and good photographic technique is no excuse for the somewhat cliched and boring images!



I can't see what line this crossed tbh?




krela said:


> Free speech is a myth, so playing that card is pointless. Free speech on the internet comes with your ability to create your own website where you can say whatever you want



Ah so if I am a member of DP then I can only critisize if you agree with it then?

Maybe the next explore I do of a derelict factory I will call the "Baby Jew annihilator tour", post some dodgy photos of dead insects and hardware fixings, and all will be cool, but hey , as long as its got a arty depth of field and there no rusty cars involved


----------



## krela (Sep 27, 2012)

nelly said:


> Ah so if I am a member of DP then I can only critisize if you agree with it then?



I don't agree with quite a bit of what people say and do on here, so long as it's presented in a friendly and constructive way I don't really care, that's the joy of people being different, sometimes I can learn from it and change my mind. Unless I believe that people are being unethical, and then I challenge it. As I just explained it is not the opinions I have problems with, it is the ways of expressing them. As an admin and a mod it's up to me to decide where the line between a reasonable and friendly way of expressing an opinion and an unreasonable one is. Some people will agree and some won't. I can't please everybody all of the time.

However, it is exactly this policy that I've upheld for the past 7 years and that most people see as keeping DP a friendly and welcoming place. You appear to want to take everything I say absolutely literally, but that's not really what I'm saying.


----------



## nelly (Sep 27, 2012)

Ah, OK then, no harm done, I just didn't see any thing in Dirus's comment that was OTT, but my real issue is that offence was taken when we were told to "tone it down" like naughty children, 

Lets bury it


----------



## krela (Sep 27, 2012)

'We' weren't told anything, I was referring to one specific post. :S

It's actually the opposite, believe it or not I work with young people in sixth forms helping them gain skills in teamwork and debate and have to explain everything I mean as it's part of the course (argue the issue not the person, etc). I used the phrase 'tone it down' assuming that it would be understood in the spirit it was meant. Shows how differently people view things eh?


----------



## nelly (Sep 27, 2012)

The "We" applies to more than DS if others (like me) agree with his post, then it does become a we and an us


----------



## nelly (Sep 27, 2012)

Edit - Deleted by me


----------



## nelly (Sep 28, 2012)

Maybe they do things different on the forums in the States and that's fair enough. But like SK says people are finding the title offensive and in bad taste. A quick count shows that of the 13 posts from individual members on this thread that 6 of them are offended by the title. That's very nearly 50%

Are there members of this forum that lost relatives in the Holocaust? Or during the 2 World Wars at the hands of the Nazi's and their allies? How would they feel? And that's not even going into the abortion side of it. 

I feel that the title is wrong, it's been put up for impact and that you Krela and the other mods have allowed it despite members voicing their disgust. Not only that, the OP has posted another report with the same words in the title. 

All in all a very sad day for DP and an issue that makes me think about whether I want to be a part of this forum any more, which I must add is a forum that I love and have always enjoyed. Infact it was this forum that got me into exploring derelict buildings in the first place


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow dit of a controversial title, thankfully I'm not easily offended and I actully liked the shots especially the mutiple exposure on the stairs that's cool .

As for the title, I can see how some may be offended by it but having read the write up on the blog it doesn't seem to me like the intention was to offend anyone. Its a title labelled based upon a billboard seen near the explore in an attempt to provide some name for the days trip. I'm sure nothing more was meant by it, and had it been something less controversial written on the billboard I'm sure there wouldn't have been such criticism. 

Thanks for posting, might be worth pausing for thought before naming in future though by the looks of some of the strongly opinionated comments above.


----------



## jerm IX (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow. 

As I said earlier, and in the blog post, it was named after a billboard seen on the trip. The title of the trip was decided unanimously by all four explorers on the trip. No disrespect was intended. It was just a shocking billboard that led to a lot of humour. These overly dramatic responses are more shocking than the billboard to be honest. They are just words people. If you are really that offended you didn't have to click the post. I suggest watching George Carlin's 7 words on YouTube, that might give some insight into my perspective on the use of language. 

Again, no disrespect intended. We knew the title had some zing to it, but if one doesn't take everything do damn serious they'd realize it is not worth getting all bent out of shape over. Those that say they'll not read anything else I post because of two words, are you really that closed minded. You know, it's not like I advocated for the holocaust. I also have an abandoned Jewish Yiddish kids camp on my blog with every photo named with a Yiddish name. Also, as a young teen, a girlfriend of mine had an abortion and told me she had a miscarriage. When I found out the truth it destroyed me. But it didn't make me so fragile that I simply can't hear or use the word in a comical or bizarre context. 

Innapropriate, yes, that was the point, the days humour followed in that path. But they are just words, they don't have any actual power until you give it to them.


----------



## jerm IX (Sep 28, 2012)

Jesus Christ, they are just words.


----------



## krela (Sep 29, 2012)

The name of the thread is a part of the story of the days explores. It is based on a roadside billboard sign, which, like it or not, does exist. It is it's existence that troubles me, not jerm's use of it. My take on it is that things like this should be ridiculed and seen for what they are, and I believe that this was jerm's intention (although I'm sure he intended it to be a bit controversial and attention grabbing too). I see no malice in it.

Contrary to popular belief I am not that keen on summary censorship, apart from in cases where I think the ethical boundaries of exploring have been crossed, things that simply don't fit in here, or instances where people are being personally offensive (as mentioned at length earlier in this thread). However in the interests of keeping the peace I have edited out the references in the thread titles so they don't show up on google etc, although I have left them in the reports themselves.


----------



## mookster (Sep 29, 2012)

Wow, there are a lot of high and mighty totally exaggerated opinions in this thread? More so than normal? People are acting like it is indeed a forum holocaust, and the end of all things as we know it. To be honest, I felt more disgust when, a couple of years ago, someone went and explored the manor house where that Foster bloke went nuts and killed his entire family then himself, and posted the photos up from said explore.

I can understand the dreaded 'H' word bringing about all sorts of bad feelings but, as Jerm says, in the context of this thread they are just words, some people need to chill out.

And to those on about the end of free speech, forums are not places for free speech - it's Krela's forum, and at the end of the day it is up to him what he wants to stay posted on it. And if you don't like that, the exit door is over there somewhere. Good work Jerm, keep it up.


----------



## jerm IX (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks. While I find it mildly irritating that the titles have been changed, I understand your motivations krela, and I respect your decision to appease those offended. And yes, all of your assumptions are correct, it was meant as a mockery of the billboard and a lil attention grabber. Ridiculing these types of things is much healthier than ignoring them in my opinion. Peace and love.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 1, 2012)

my laptops just crashed wiv all that agro.....can sumone call their next splore "mohammeds mooch for the truth tour" then runaway quick and hide cause there's just sum folks it aint worth upsettin


----------

